# build your own one-armed grave grabber!



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey All,
I've had several requests for plans on building my new grabber that runs on a deer motor. Its pretty simple and inexpensive to make. *Please see the full plan and parts list here: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/the_one-armed_grave_grabber.html*





I've tried to be as specific as I can, I know some of you will have questions and I'd be happy to answer them as best as I can.
Happy haunting!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's a nice prop! I couldn't view the videos on my computer, though.
Looks fairly simple to make. Thanks!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## RattleMeBones (Sep 15, 2010)

That's REALLY cool! And it looks so much better than a store-bought item! Very professional!

Thanks so much for sharing!

Roughly how much total did it cost you to build that whole thing?


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

All in all I spent about $30 if I factor in paints and misc parts. I can't say enough about the deer motor, cheap, silent! and perfect for moving light loads, it also has holes for mounting with screws. I should have gotten 5 more...
8) thanks guys!

BTW, fixed my video issue, the files were just way too big.


----------



## Gerrard (Aug 29, 2009)

This looks wicked!!!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I like it - simple, quick, cool looking and probably maintenance free. Good job!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Video or any pictures?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Crunch said:


> Video or any pictures?


Disregard that. I found the videos. I really like the prop.


----------



## exquized1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Are all deer motors reversible like the one in the video?


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats awesome thanks for the pics!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

exquized1 said:


> Are all deer motors reversible like the one in the video?


That is a good question, (it would be a better question if I knew the answer...) 
I would imagine so but I only have experience with the ones I worked with.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I have everything for one. I think I will throw one together this weekend. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nepboard said:


> I have everything for one. I think I will throw one together this weekend. Thanks for the idea!


oh cool, post some pic/video, I can't wait to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

From my experience, all deer motors reverse themselves after the crank is stopped for a few seconds.
I've used a few to make haunted Ouija boards.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you!

I saw the prop on your site and I was patiently waiting for the how2.

Awesome.


----------



## Atiehwata (Aug 26, 2010)

this thread is making me cry! Old owners of my house left 3 Christmas deer when they moved out. The cord end for all three had been chewed off by misc animals and I never thought to salvage the motors! I could have re-wired and used for props like this.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Love, love, love the double action movement of the head and arm. Thanks for the details!


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

is there a thread somewhere as to where to buy some of those motors? as I have only seen then out for bulk pickup day once and didn't think to grab them?


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps a stupid question... (remember... I'm from Europe  ),but what are Deer motors,I mean what are they originally used for? 

TIA


----------



## RattleMeBones (Sep 15, 2010)

They are for making robotic deer!

Actually I would like to know myself and my answer was completely false.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

4ToUov said:


> Perhaps a stupid question... (remember... I'm from Europe  ),but what are Deer motors,I mean what are they originally used for?
> 
> TIA


I believe that they are used in the wireframe lighted deer props used at Christmas. They have moving heads and such. Like this... http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Santas-Forest-13587-48-Animated-Feeding-Doe/159162/Cat/1611


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay... thought so,but wasn't sure,thanxx.

Sorry for the hi-jack of this thread btw.... 

I love the prop & the use of the deer motor


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

my how to article has the link where I bought mine, ( for $9 a piece plus shipping).


----------

